# Probiotic Lacto for a Sour



## brewchampion (10/4/18)

US brewers are using good belly mango probiotic drink with great results.

Can't get that here.

Has anyone used any easy to source food products for souring?
I'm looking for homofermentative, fast souring.


----------



## FatDrew (11/4/18)

Ethical nutrients IBS Support capsules from pharmacies. Pure lacto P. Not exactly a food product, but very effective and you can tightly control the pitch rate.


----------



## Black n Tan (11/4/18)

Yep second the Ethical Nutrients IBS Support. Makes a great kettle sours.


----------



## /// (11/4/18)

Ibs works a treat and is the L.Plantorium strain.


----------



## Black n Tan (11/4/18)

L. Plantarum


----------



## pirateagenda (12/4/18)

Am i correct that plantarum works at 20c also, where others need to be kept at 40c?
Any dosage recommendations for a single batch?


----------



## fungrel (12/4/18)

Also keen to know pitching rates


----------



## FatDrew (12/4/18)

fungrel said:


> Also keen to know pitching rates



See here for guidance on pitching rates 
http://sourbeerblog.com/lactobacillus-2-0-advanced-techniques-for-fast-souring-beer/ 

Note that in my limited experience I’ve had more success underpitching pure lacto P relative to what’s suggested at the above link, though that is likely temperature- and time-dependent.

Apparently the Milk the Funk podcast https://www.milkthefunk.live has very recently debunked established theories on the risks of oxygen exposure in pure lacto pitches. Haven’t listened yet but interested to do so. I’ve gone to lengths to avoid oxygen in fast soured styles but apparently I can relax a bit. Good news!


----------



## /// (12/4/18)

I think I used 5 or 6 per 20l. On the big kit we used one in bottle per 50l of starter, waited 24 hours with the keg next to the boiler then ran into 2000l with no issue. I thought it needed another 24 hours but we running into the weekend. Mixed it with honey dew melon juice and it sold real well


----------



## f00b4r (18/4/18)

/// said:


> I think I used 5 or 6 per 20l. On the big kit we used one in bottle per 50l of starter, waited 24 hours with the keg next to the boiler then ran into 2000l with no issue. I thought it needed another 24 hours but we running into the weekend. Mixed it with honey dew melon juice and it sold real well



Did you mix the juice at serving?


----------



## pirateagenda (18/4/18)

I trialled this over the weekend. Needed to make a big starter of WLP001 for an APA brew tomorrow so I brewed up 14L of coopers lager extract. Not wanting to waste this i also mixed up 14L of wheat extract, which i added 3 lacto tablets too. Left it at 20C for 4 days and it has gone down to PH 3.5 and had a really clean and distinct sourness despite the wort still being sweet and unfermented. Then poured in maybe half of the 14L starter (unstirred but still with some krausen which made it to the lacto batch). 

Will see how it turns out in a week or so I guess. If it works i'm going to brew up and cube a load of 50-50 pilsner/wheat for use in large starters and for this souring method.


----------



## brewchampion (19/4/18)

Cheers for the info!
Looks like the IBS capsules are the way to go with Lacto bacillus Palantarum.
But isn't most L Palantarum strains hetrofermative?

I might try 0 ibu (due to the very low hop tolerance of this strain)

30 degree pitch 4 caps in 20l wort for 24 hours then sample.

Im *not* planning to boil it before adding sach and Brett (later)


----------



## shacked (19/4/18)

Good discussion here on lacto: http://www.milkthefunk.com/wiki/Alt...eral_Tips_and_Experiences_on_Using_Probiotics 

Refer Stuart Grant discussion on using IBS tablets for kettle souring.


----------

